
Icons of all main payment operators and methods - bmaeser
http://paymentfont.io/
======
bcg1
Not "all main payment operators". More accurate title would be "many major
payment operators". Not a big deal but it comes off as presumptuous to suggest
that paymentfont.io is the arbiter of what a "main payment operator" is.

Nice font though, and a good idea to create that, thanks.

~~~
bergie
Yeah, missing for instance M-Pesa

~~~
vendocrat
@bergie, feel free to open a request:
[https://github.com/vendocrat/PaymentFont/issues](https://github.com/vendocrat/PaymentFont/issues)

------
phkahler
Those are really nice, but aren't some of those trademarked?

~~~
Someone1234
They might be, but when you're using someone else's trademark to accurately
represent their business, it may not be a trademark violation within itself.

So for example, if I took Hacker News' Y but used it to link to Hacker News
itself, that may not be a trademark violation as I am not either hurting the
brand's reputation or misleading people into thinking an association exists
with the brand.

But ultimately it is up to a judge to decide what is or is not allowed. And
you definitely don't want to take the "the ride" to find out that what you're
doing is legal, it could still cost you tens of thousands of dollars.

> Fair use may be asserted on two grounds, either that the alleged infringer
> is using the mark to describe accurately an aspect of its products, or that
> the alleged infringer is using the mark to identify the mark owner.[0]

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trademark#Limits_and_defenses_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trademark#Limits_and_defenses_to_claims_of_infringement)

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
The thing to do is check how the trademark owner feels. I believe Visa and
MasterCard are fine with using their logos to show they're accepted (those
stickers every store has are surely legal?), but remember that Microsoft don't
let you use the word Windows in a product name, except in the form "for
Windows".

~~~
wavefunction
These firms all have brand guidelines which are certainly not being
followed/adhered to by this font. It's a nice effort but not a good idea to
use in anything public.

------
phragg
Awesome job, however, it would be nice if people contributed to a more widely
used Icon Font library such as FontAwesome. Obviously to prevent multiple
CSS/font file calls, etc.

~~~
andrewmunsell
On the contrary, if you only need a couple icons, having 1000+ different
symbols in a single font library is unnecessary overhead as well.

------
sdm
A bit misleading title. It's more American/European payment provider focused.
I don't see any of the main Chinese providers represented.

------
veeeee
Why aren't you guys just opening issues with Icon requests etc over at
PaymentFont GitHub repo?

Seems odd to me to just complain about missing operators, assuming one could
know every single one on the earth...

------
crazygringo
This is great.

A great extension would be to have font symbols which represent _parts_ of
each symbol which are different colors, and then overlap them so they produce
a colored logo -- and provide the CSS classes that will produce them.

------
legulere
Hmm the SEPA logo might not be enough as there's both SEPA wire transfers as
well as SEPA direct debit (which is pretty awesome btw, because it cuts out
unnecessary middle men).

------
imaginenore
I think you messed up the quality.

[http://i.imgur.com/RZzliBF.png](http://i.imgur.com/RZzliBF.png)

Compare to the original:

[http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c5/Bit...](http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c5/Bitcoin_logo.svg/1280px-
Bitcoin_logo.svg.png)

------
diafygi
Can I request an icon that shows the CVC code location? Pretty much every
payment form has one, since for some reason people still don't know where that
is.

Example:
[https://utilityapi.com/static/media/images/graphics/cvc.svg](https://utilityapi.com/static/media/images/graphics/cvc.svg)

~~~
zyxley
Don't forget, for AmEx it's four numbers on the front instead of three numbers
on the back.

------
efrafa
Svg would be better, with font whole your logo can have just one colour.

------
et1337
Why on earth is the mouse over fade effect achieved via Flash?

~~~
pluma
Probably not the fade itself but the copy-to-clipboard functionality.

~~~
eridal
it's a terrible UX for those that have flash disabled by default

~~~
culturestate
Unfortunately, Flash is (for now [1]) the only way to support click-to-copy in
every major browser.

1\. [http://www.w3.org/TR/clipboard-apis/](http://www.w3.org/TR/clipboard-
apis/)

------
jmett
This is awesome. A bit of picky user feedback - the "copied" overlay is cool,
but I'd try fading out a little bit sooner - more of a snapshot effect.

------
plumeria
What is the name of the font used to generate the paths for the bank transfer,
cash on delivery and other text-based icons?

------
techaddict009
Seems like paypal donation link has not been setup properly. It says 0$

~~~
veeeee
Seems like it just lets u decide how much u want to donate, theres a small
field beneath where it says 0$

------
Messiah_
What is the advantage of using this over pngs?

~~~
bdat
They will scale well with high ppi screens.

~~~
loopbit
To be honest, the same can be said for svg images without the need to load a
css file (4KB minified) plus a font file (55-230KB).

Specially taking into account that most places will use only a few of these
icons.

~~~
bdat
I was only explaining the advantage over png. Great point about the use-case
though. The average site is probably not going to offer 95 payment
options/operators; a specialized svg library might be more appropriate.

------
pimlottc
When did the bitcoin logo get all slanty?

------
lbarrow
No Venmo?

------
iambot
no gumtree but looks great otherwise.

------
milankragujevic
I dislike font icons because they look horrible on Windows. You should provide
a PNG download in multiple sizes, or a generator like
[http://fa2png.io/](http://fa2png.io/)

~~~
JohnTHaller
No, they don't. They looked horrible in Chrome for a long time because
Chrome's rendering was screwed up unless you gave it fonts in a very specific
order so it used SVG. Fun fact, Google Web Fonts never served it in that very
specific order.

~~~
milankragujevic
Yes they do. Evidence:
[http://i.imgur.com/WAqvAmv.png](http://i.imgur.com/WAqvAmv.png) They have
rough edges, wrong aspect ration in small sizes and look nasty.

~~~
dandelany
Try disabling Direct Write. Chrome 37 pushed a fix for the font aliasing
problem that resolved it for most users but made it worse for a few. See this
ticket for details:
[https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=444141](https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=444141)
(sucks that this is still an issue so many years later)

~~~
function_seven
That's not Chrome, it's Firefox. Looks the same on my machine as well, all
jaggedy. I'm using FF 36. Let me go update and see if there's a difference...

No difference on 37. They just look terrible.
[http://i.imgur.com/exrS0u9.png](http://i.imgur.com/exrS0u9.png)

EDIT: Wow, looks like turning ClearType __OFF __makes the font icons look much
better:[http://i.imgur.com/dwwagZN.png](http://i.imgur.com/dwwagZN.png)

Interesting.

~~~
dandelany
Wow. I can't believe it's 2015 and both Chrome and Firefox are still battling
text antialiasing bugs.

~~~
JohnTHaller
It's likely an issue with buggy video drivers. Firefox has a database of
drivers on a blacklist that will crash due to instability. When it detects
them in use, it will disable hardware acceleration which decreases performance
and quality of some things like font rendering. Judging by the earlier
screenshot, this is on a lower end laptop at 1366x768 resolution with an
integrated graphics card. Most laptop makers never update the bundled drivers
to fix bugs even though Intel and AMD regularly update the drivers of their
integrated graphics tech. So, users are stuck with an outdated buggy driver
and no way to update it. Mozilla at least ensures that it won't crash.

~~~
milankragujevic
My screenshot is from a PC with AMD A10-7850K with integrated Radeon R7
graphics. I always download the latest AMD drivers and check for updates every
month.

~~~
JohnTHaller
Here are the AMD drivers that are blacklisted:
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Blocklisting/Blocked_Graphics_Drive...](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Blocklisting/Blocked_Graphics_Drivers#AMD.2FATI_cards)

